# Is tikona broadband good?



## the10karan (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,i live in Jaipur,and currently i am using MTS MBlaze with rs 798 plan,okay the speed is really good,i get 100-150kbps on torrents and 200kbps in IDM,but after 5gb it gets slow as a turtle,so i am not gonna use it anymore,after 5gb it just gives 144kbps,4kbps download speed in torrents -__-,and 8kbps in idm,it's very slow,i went to BSNL office to ask about a new broadband connection,but they said that they don't have line in my area so BSNL is not possible for me,then i heard about tikona,they give 2mbps download speed for rs 999,its an unlimited plan,and i was thinking to go for this,but i heard so many complaints about Tikona,so i want to know about it,and please also tell me about some dongles,are there any dongles which gives 60kbps download speed in unlimited plans?

Thanks.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 11, 2013)

first, search and check the personally experienced horror stories numerous people have posted out there about tikona


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 6, 2013)

Even bsnl in jaipur has its quirks. Most of the time its lightening fast, but then suddenly it'll turn very slow. And thats when you find out what a mockery the bsnl customer care is.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 7, 2013)

So what did you finally end up buying?


----------



## ©mß (Oct 8, 2013)

There is no unlimited plan I think. There is always a limit for every broadband connection after which speed drops so badly that it just irritates.
I too use MTS Mblaze and just love it's speed. You should keep using it and do the downloads and all when few days are left for your recharge. I do the same. 
This way you can do your work with great speed and at the end of the month download your stuff.


----------

